# Drinking CAE positive milk



## Dandelion (Jan 21, 2004)

What is your opinion of a person drinking CAE positive milk raw? Are there any known dangers of transmission to humans?
Can anyone point me to links about this?

And if my goats came from a small herd with one CAE positive doe but they did not test positive would you retest at a later date? 
thanks!


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

OK, right up front, my source on this is my sometimes questionable memory. Not only is milk from a CAE positive animal no threat to humans, some suggest that drinking milk from an apparently healthy, CAE positive animal can boost the immune system. I believe they're researching it as a possible kind of treatment for AIDS victims. The theory is that if the animal has CAE and is healthy, they must have a heck of an immune system, the benefits of which can be shared through the milk. OK, I'm all out of memory. Google search maybe?


----------



## Thumper/inOkla. (May 10, 2002)

I have CAE poss milking doe's and I drink the milk. I have read one report online that it some humans showed resistance to HIV after drinking CAE milk. I have never heard of it being a problem and over on the CAE board on yahoo (I think)

There was a note that a test for HIV might show a false positive after drinking the CAE milk. But the person did not have CAE or HIV.

edit: go to - yahoo groups, put cae-alternatives in the search box 

you can read up


----------



## All country (Dec 23, 2003)

Our goats have tested CAE neg., but I have heard the same as the others.
Make sure your goats are tested for other deseases before drinking the milk raw. If they test neg. enjoy the raw milk, it's even better for you.


----------



## Mrs_stuart (Dec 24, 2003)

My hubby just spoke to a vet about a new goat that we have and possible CAE and ask the vet if it was ok to drink if she has CAE and the vet said "yes" it is fine to drink. I wouldn't have any problem with drinking it. But you could also ask your vet over the phone like we did, he/she should be able to tell you too.

Belinda


----------



## caroline00 (Nov 10, 2002)

the research out now says go ahead and drink it.
I dont believe that CAE is a new disease. I think that Goats have had it a long long time... so I see less danger in finding faulty research.

Have your goats colostrum tested after she kids this winter/spring. When she kids, squirt a couple of squirts into a red topped tube that you get from your vet and take it in to him. It is easiest to get reliable results from first day- 2nd day colostrum. It is more reliable than blood tests. You can label it and put it in your freezer until everyone has kidded. and send them all in at the same time.

there is a lab in Texas that will take labs straight from you so you can bypass your vet bills too. I just mail them in to him.  I have used them for years (10 maybe?)


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

If CAE positive milk can boost the immune system, then anyone who may drink it needs to be aware of that. For most people, that's a positive thing. 

For some of us, like me, it's a dreadful negative. Those with autoimmune diseases, where your immune system attacks your own body, would be in serious trouble with something like that. If fact, most of us are on immunosuppressant drugs to keep our over-active immune system at bay. 

So, make sure anyone who drinks it is aware that it may be an immune system booster!

Meg


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I have both CAE + and - does in our herd. They are housed separately to help prevent lateral transmission. All milk is pooled and we drink it raw but pasteurize it for our kid goats. Baby goats also receive heat treated colostrum. I blood test annually through WSU. I would be more concerned with Johnes positive goats than CAE. We test for Johnes also and have never had it in our herd. 

Caroline00- can you point me towards info regarding colostrum testing to be more accurate than blood testing? I hadn't heard this in all the years that I've had goats.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Is there any reason worry about pos or neg results. I mean will it kill the goat or is it just a reuccuring problem. I have acquired a few new goats and never even thought about it. Now months later one of them has an abcess on her neck but she did get hooked in that spot. My first reaction was infected cut or scrape, just like cats get. I understand the milk transmition to kids but can someone explain the real danger in this disease.
Steff


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

HI Steff,

There is a 'sticky' on the top of goat index page on this forum. There are a few links there for CAE & CL. Very good reading. Saanendoah.com had a terriffic info about CAE also, but I'm not sure if she still has the info available.

Some breeders feel that CAE+ test result automatically means that the goat should be put down. I feel that CAE is a management issue and as long as there is housing space for them, they can still live very productive lives. 
My oldest CAE+ goat is 9. I've seen one (and still at goat shows! and on milk test!) at age 14. 

I keep hand sanitizer in the barn. I keep separate food & water dishes and they're marked neg & pos. I always milk neg. does first and the machine is bleached after the pos. I bleach my hoof trimming equipment. I have separate tubes of probios & scour-halt. I alcohol all tattoo equipment and purchase new toothbrushes for each kid (6/$1 at the $ store) to scrub the ink into the ear. Syringes are used only 1 time. I am present for every birth, so kids that are born to positive does, are pulled IMMEDIATELY. Mom never even gets a chance to turn around to look. I won't put 2 wet newborns from + does together until completely dry (they like to chew on each other). And keep a pan of bleach water outside of the stall doors to step in. 


You have to make your own decision about keeping positive does or not.

Again, I'd be more concerned about drinking milk from a Johnes positive goat (or cow) than one that is CAE+.
www.johnes.org On the left side, select Goats and then a topic. FAQ's is good.

Editted to add: Do a CAE search in these archives. There is fabulous info from Vicki from TX. Also join the Dairy Goats Index forum. http://forums.chamoisee.atypedigital.com/


----------



## caroline00 (Nov 10, 2002)

Pan American Veterinary Labs is the one that told me


----------

